# I had a great ride...and I survived a rouge cow attack!



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd thought I share some pictures from my awesome halloween trail ride yesterday; and tell you the "thrills and spills" of the ride.

Maggie did so freaking awesome yesterday!!! She never once tried to kick (She has a history of being a witch) and did everything I asked of her, though she did give me opinion on a few things :roll:. I was so proud of her! 

Anywho, about an hour after we had started the trail ride, we rode up a little hill, past the edge of the lake, and over to a downhill slope. Right at the top of the slope, sort of in the underbrush was a massive cow. The leaders pushed her back farther inot the underbrush to let the people with cowardly horses (ha, I made a funny) go past. I was at the very back of the line, so I waved my arm and said some scary cow noises. (I really don't know what you would call it, but people just yell like that when they work cows.) Just as I got past the cow and started down the hill, the cow came barreling out of the underbrush; spooking Maggie and the three other horses on the hill. I tried to turn Maggie around and scare the cow back into the woods but the cow was already running down the hill amidst all the horses. Then R came rushing up from the the front of the line on his horse Cowboy and they chased the cow through. It was so cool to watch, Cowbow was literally barreling through bushes and trees chasing the cow away from the group half full of petrified horses. :-o It was one of the coolest things I have witnessed a horse do, and quite the testament to the pair's experience and training. 

So, after that ordeal we rode on for about another hour until we had a rider down. His horse was galloping through a large stretch of pasture and he fell off. He said he was hurting really bad so his wife took him to the hospital. The last I heard, they said he may have had a cracked rib.

I will post pictures later, can't find my camera cord now.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow what an interesting ride! Hope the guy is ok.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he will be ok. He went to the doctor before he went to the hospital, and they said he looked ok other than brusing and the possible cracked rib. He was going for x-rays when he called.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Charged by a cow?? Can't say you see that everyday. That'll make a great bar story. Hope that guy is okay.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Here are the pictures. The last one in this group is the lake area just before the cow attack.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

More Pictures:


----------



## Shannon T (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow looks lake a fun trip except for getting chased by the cow!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I thought I had posted to this!!! Sorry you were chased by a cow! OMG I would have had a cow - literally. My husband's horse would have chased the cow back and had a blast doing it....me, I am a sissy!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Charged by a cow?? Can't say you see that everyday.


Speak for yourself!! I've had that happen several times per day.


----------

